# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Руел Шактев, австрофизик, родился в 1932-м году

## radomir

To practise numbers of years a list of famous Russian people is listed with their job and date of birth. I have checked everyone but this "Руел Шактев (or something like this), австрофизик, родился в 1932-ом году" doesn't appear. How can he be? Thanks.

----------


## it-ogo

Maybe Роальд Сагдеев?  ::

----------


## radomir

Exactly!  Really you're a wiseman!  ::  Thanks.

----------


## Полуношник

Астрофизик

----------

